# Preppers near Cowpens, SC - Great deal on Augason Farms Deluxe 30-Day Emergency Food Supply



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Anybody near Cowpens!!!! Mac.Bid is a company that gets returns and bulk lots from amazon, home depot and other pallet size overages. 

Mac.Bids currently has almost 40 food packs on auction..


Mac.Bid Auctions


----------

